# Mario Party Superstars



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

The highlight of E3 2021! ...or at least this is the consensus within the TBT staff team.

Who else is excited for this game?​


----------



## Mistreil (Jun 15, 2021)

i absolutely adore everything about mario party superstars! the improved graphics and the fun result screens are everything to me  also the stickers because i love spamming stuff

the only thing i _don't_ like is the october release date -- that's too far away


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 15, 2021)

I love this game with all my heart!  It brings back everything that I wanted in a mario party game and the graphics looks so cute!!  Glad they finally decided to return to the old formula, I missed it so much!  I hope we get to see this game in a tbt event sometime soon


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 15, 2021)

This is definitely one of the 4 games that was mentioned during E3 that I'll be getting!

The others include: Super Monkey Ball, Mario Golf: Super Rush, and Breath of the Wild 2


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 15, 2021)

As I said in the other thread, TBTWC has definitely made me want to pick this up, and seeing the Treehouse footage only increases that desire. Really happy to see the old boards and minigames come back and for it to play more like the Mario Party of old with improved graphics. Being able to play online with others is what really draws me to it, and it's really nice that the game actually saves your progress between rounds, since that'll help avoid the situations we saw in Super Mario Party during the TBTWC sessions that involved disconnects.

I'm not sure when I'll end up getting the game, but it feels like I may be tempted to get it closer to its release date than I might have originally planned.


----------



## Neb (Jun 15, 2021)

I have a lot of nostalgia for the original Mario Party, so I might get this. Hopefully there's online multiplayer since I don't have anyone to play it with irl.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2021)

well now we have an idea of why they put out that surprise mario party online update for super mario party lol


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 15, 2021)

Its nice to see what appears to be an actual GOOD Mario Party game finally. I'll actually pick this up since it seems to be a Remaster of Mario Party 1-3, with Minigames ranging from Mario Party 1-7. 

But the main reason I'm picking it up? Full online support, and I can actually use a Pro Controller and not those tiny, uncomfortable JoyCons!!


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2021)

THIS IS GONNA BE AWESOME!! October also seems like a great release date for it so we don't have to wait too long and it's close to the holidays! This game was the highlight of Nintendo's E3 presentation for me, too.

They even added my favorite mini-game, "Coney Island" from Mario Party 5 Found this out from some of the photos of the mini games being featured on Nintendo's site, along with Eatsa Pizza.

The board choices that they showed so far are perfect. I love the colors and details of Peach's Birthday Cake and Space Station is a cool pick, too! Really looking forward to what the other boards will be as well. How exciting!


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 15, 2021)

Neb said:


> I have a lot of nostalgia for the original Mario Party, so I might get this. Hopefully there's online multiplayer since I don't have anyone to play it with irl.


They have said there will be online multiplayer, even with randoms!


----------



## Elias_ (Jun 15, 2021)

Haven't played Super Mario Party, but I'll probably get this one. From what they showed, it looked really nice.


----------



## JemAC (Jun 15, 2021)

I really love the Mario Party series and have a lot of nostalgia for the past mini games so I'm really excited for the release of this game, spotted some of my favourites in the trailer (Mushroom Mix-Up, Coney Island and Pushy Penguins) which I can't wait to play again. 

Now all I need is a Mario Kart Superstars with all my favourite past circuits.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 15, 2021)

My first time playing a Mario Party game was after watching the first couple of streams of SMP at the TBTWC! 

I am in love with Super Mario Party! I'm so excited that Mario Party Superstars is coming. Honestly, with how quickly it feels time is moving, October feels like tomorrow.  This is a for-sure pre-order for me.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

I love the old Mario Partys (first four) and I have to say this looks promising! Does anyone know if I could play it on a switch lite & would i need to get a special controller; or not possible at all?


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 15, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> I love the old Mario Partys (first four) and I have to say this looks promising! Does anyone know if I could play it on a switch lite & would i need to get a special controller; or not possible at all?


Yes, you can play it on a Switch Lite! From Nintendo's website:


> All minigames are played with button controls, so you can stick to the Joy-Con™ controller or bust out the Nintendo Switch™ Pro Controller or a Nintendo Switch Lite system.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, you can play it on a Switch Lite! From Nintendo's website:


 Sweet! Thank you so much! That makes me so happy .

 I really miss Mario Party so much. When I first took a peek at the ones played during the TBT fair, I did not think I would be interested in what it has become but seeing people play it during the fair and now seeing this new one definitely made me want to try the next one out.


----------



## deana (Jun 15, 2021)

I am super excited for this! I already know I'm going to be getting it for sure. I also only have a switch lite so I appreciate Nintendo giving us button controls for this one. Also the ability to match with randoms since I have no friends


----------



## Pyoopi (Jun 15, 2021)

It's a little annoying how they gave the SMP the online play update this year and it made me think they'd release more boards, only to make another game. I get why but shelling out another $60 is still a lot. Despite this, I'd probably buy this one too because it looks fun.


----------



## S.J. (Jun 15, 2021)

When I bought SMP,  I knew you needed to have the rumble to play some of the mini games.

Well, I only had one set of joycons, and one AC-themed wired controller with no rumble, so I bought a whole second set of joycons and a holder for them.

And then I started up SMP, and the only option was to play with one single joy con...  I thought you needed both joy cons per person.


----------



## Belle T (Jun 15, 2021)

This looks pretty good, but it probably won't be a day-one purchase for me.  I'll probably get it used.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 15, 2021)

One of the reasons why I skipped out on Super Mario Party (besides clearly not being too great) was the fact it did not support Pro Controllers. JoyCons are so uncomfortable for me to the point where I cannot use one for more than 15 minutes before my hands get extremely painful.

But, Mario Party Superstars is basically Mario Party: The Top 100 done right. AND it supports Pro Controller. Definitely picking it up. Can't wait to experience all the ragequits.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2021)

Never was big into Mario Party, but I enjoyed Super Mario Party enough after being “influenced” into getting it. The fact there’s actually online play means I can have fun with all my faraway friends is just a delight.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 16, 2021)

All I can say is I can’t wait for the Mario Party Superstars mayhem that will come in a future tbt event


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2021)

i will absolutely be picking this up! despite how interested i’ve been in smp, i’ve refrained from buying it as i only have a switch lite and no joycons, which the game requires. i’m genuinely so ecstatic that i’ll be able to play this on my lite. i can’t wait!


----------



## _Donut_ (Jun 16, 2021)

Kinda wished they would've added some boards from different mp games throughout the years but I'm certainly not complaining about the 5 from 64! This will definately be a purchase for me!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm really interested in this! I've never played any of the old Mario Party's before so it's all new to me. I was actually planning on getting the current installment in the franchise but now I don't know if I should get that one or this one..


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'm really interested in this! I've never played any of the old Mario Party's before so it's all new to me. I was actually planning on getting the current installment in the franchise but now I don't know if I should get that one or this one..


It's still a full-priced game and the new one is only four months away so I would personally recommend waiting for this one to come out.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 16, 2021)

Wasn’t thinking we’d see something like this!

I‘m hesitant that we continue to see games revitalized, but to see ‘best of’ games from the classics included into one package with new boards, better visuals, and the added multiplayer/save bonus makes this something I’ll probably pick up.

Eatsa Pizza is calling to me


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 16, 2021)

I grew up with the original MP and MP2 on the N64 - used to play them all the time with my younger cousins, and I mean ALL THE TIME. We had so much fun! The mini-games were the best. But as the years went by, they lost interest, and frankly now, so have I. I was pretty much done with MP by the 6th installment on the Gamecube. After that, I haven't played another MP game. Though Super Mario Party did make me feel happiness towards the fact the series isn't quite dad yet, it wasn't enough for me to drop $60 on a game I have no one IRL to play with. I'm not playing online with a bunch of randoms either, with crappy internet connection no less since Nintendo never has any dedicated servers.

Even so, MP still has a special place in my heart. Heck, I occasionally watch playthroughs of the OG Mario Party game just for nostalgia's sake - plus that soundtrack is just sooooo good!

With this upcoming installment, I'm happy to see the love for MP continue for all the fans!


----------



## coldpotato (Jun 16, 2021)

I actually had no idea about the whole mess with controllers with super mario party! I think it's good to just forget about super mario party after this release. It was lacking in quite a few areas. I absolutely LOVED the older mario party games and am so pumped for this. Just seeing that peach birthday cake board and a few of the older mini games gave me a wave of nostalgia. I seriously can't wait to play this with my family online and the random matching feature is also an awesome idea. Seriously love that Nintendo seems to be catering to what fans want with this release. It's really unexpected and makes me happy to see.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 16, 2021)

_Donut_ said:


> Kinda wished they would've added some boards from different mp games throughout the years but I'm certainly not complaining about the 5 from 64! This will definately be a purchase for me!



I could definitely see Superstars getting DLC content after release.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 16, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I could definitely see Superstars getting DLC content after release.


I think a lot of us felt that way with SMP, I’m not so sure Nintendo is interested in that.


----------



## Biyaya (Jun 16, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> But, Mario Party Superstars is basically Mario Party: The Top 100 done right. AND it supports Pro Controller. Definitely picking it up. Can't wait to experience all the ragequits.


That's what I was thinking! But are they the same minigames or completely different or with overlap with Top 100? I wanted to get it but didn't want to play a boardless Mario Party _for handheld_. Stoked for Superstars!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2021)

I like what I am seeing with this one more than the last one.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 16, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> It's still a full-priced game and the new one is only four months away so I would personally recommend waiting for this one to come out.


Thank you! I think I'll do that ^_^


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 17, 2021)

This actually looks awesome! I've played super mario party with a few friends before and it was decent, but this, oh man I'm actually hyped for this and might buy it for myself. The only other mario party game I've played is 7 so that's where my baseline is


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2021)

This looks fun. I most likely won’t be getting it, but I’ll watch gameplay of others playing it.


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 17, 2021)

I am really glad I held off on getting Super Mario party switch, this looks awesome! Huge nostalgia from the space land board and some of those mini-games. I have been looking for a new multiplayer game so this couldn't be better timing on Nintendos part. Probably also my favourite E3 announcement.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 18, 2021)

Mario Party 2 is one of my fave games of all time! As we speak, the cartridge is nestled in my N64 console right now. I still play it every year.

I'm really tempted by this. But I'll be disappointed if Horror Land isn't on it - I love that board more than any other in the entire franchise (and I'll admit, Space Land has always been my least favourite from 2, unfortunately - the mechanics on that board frustrated me more than Bowser Land's did). If Space Land is the _only_ board from Mario Party 2, I may not buy it straight away, and instead, wait to see if they release DLC. I hate buying DLC, but I'll gladly do it for that board alone!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jun 22, 2021)

Vrisnem said:


> The highlight of E3 2021! ...or at least this is the consensus within the TBT staff team.
> 
> Who else is excited for this game?​



I was already excited when I first saw the showcase, but now that I know not only can you play with more than just the joy con but autosaving is now a thing, I am even more pumped for the release and can now be rest assured that pre-ordering it for me and family members/friends is the right decision.

Bonus is that it comes out on my mom's birthday.


----------



## DaisyFan (Jun 24, 2021)

The game looks pleasing, so I am thinking about buying it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 30, 2021)

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, you can play it on a Switch Lite! From Nintendo's website:


This is awesome, might wanna get this one too! Not a fan of playing on regular Switches so that's great news. 

Also if it includes from 4-6 I'm definitely on, those had the best mini games ❤


----------



## PacV (Jun 30, 2021)

Deep Blooper Sea and his awesome theme need to be there. Also, i hope they add more boards within the time via DLC.

Waluigi Island, Spiny Desert, Western Land just to mention a few.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

I just bought super mario party back in March, so I'm not ready for it yet, but it looks fun.

I think I will enjoy that you don't have to rotate your controllers, because I have a hard time with that.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 20, 2021)

This will be my first mario party game I am looking forward to it


----------



## HollySeeker (Jul 31, 2021)

I only found out about this today

I am SO EXCITED! I have loved mario party since I was a kid and this will be amazing. But... October is SO far away!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 27, 2021)

With the game being released in just over a month, quite a bit of new info for Mario Party Superstars over the past few days. During last week's Direct, the final 3 boards were unveiled, giving us our five boards: Peach's Birthday Cake and Yoshi's Tropical Island from Mario Party 1, Space Land and Horror Land from Mario Party 2, and Woody Woods from Mario Party 3. On top of that, the entire minigames list was unveiled on the Japanese website (e: here's a video of all 100 minigames with their remade graphics). It's looking like a real good mix of minigames! I think I will get it on release day now, so I'm definitely looking forward to getting it and hopefully playing with everybody here, lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 27, 2021)

I honestly don't know how they could screw up this game at this point. The boards look great, amazing selection of mini games, no more custom character dice (I think... I didn't like this made tier lists for characters), online progress saves... It just looks like the dream game and I hope it really holds up. I hope they still keep a hub world area like with Super Mario Party. I love hub world areas you can walk around in.


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 27, 2021)

I’m really looking forward to this game!  It looks like everything we ever wanted and will be out soon!  I hope that we get a few people here semi regularly to play a few games, sort of like what we are doing for Mario Kart and Smash.  

It will finally be like the old times of Mario Party!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2021)

I am excited. I would love if they released some more boards and mini games even as dlc (I realize I am being greedy; I am happy with what is included. i just miss so much about primarily the first mario party and some up to 4; I loved the rainbow board in Mario Party one. Regardless, I am excited. I just got a gift card for doing a survey so I’m considering getting this with it since I have a friend who is getting it too and said they’d play it with me . I did want Persona 5 Strikers first and also am interested in Pokemon legends, but may cave and get this one with it.

So happy some of my favorites especially the cake factory are in it. I forgot the difference between the original bumper balls and the one that is included. So thrilled that they included that one; I’d have been a little upset had they not since I had a lot of good times with that one .


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 29, 2021)

Chris said:


> The highlight of E3 2021! ...or at least this is the consensus within the TBT staff team.​


it really was the highlight of E3 2021 lol

I'm really excited cause Mario Party 1 was one of my favorite games as a kid and it still is today. I wish they brought back DK's Jungle Adventure but I'm happy with Peach's Birthday Cake (my other favorite board), as well as Yoshis Tropical Island. I can't wait to pay the thwomp like 45 coins so everyone else who passes by has to pay 45 coins too lmaoooo.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

Just wanted to say there's an LPer who's been around since forever (MadameWario) and for the past so many years mostly streams the N64 Mario Party games and this was her reaction to it being announced


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 1, 2021)

Yea I am so happy a mario party game that I can play I have a switch lite the old one did not work with it


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 16, 2021)

I’ve already preordered it! Just waiting for the call! I’m excited you can play online as I hardly every have anyone to play online games with.


----------



## Torts McGorts (Oct 16, 2021)

Ooooh, I just learned this was compatible with the Switch Lite! So glad I’ll get to play it without having to upgrade my system just yet!


----------



## Romaki (Oct 16, 2021)

Looks like fun, but it's not going to be a priority for me. Between ACNH DLC, Pokémon and Breath of the wild 2, I'm probably not going to buy another main title anytime soon.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 17, 2021)

Pokémon is going to be bought for me it was my birthday present may be able to buy this game


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2021)

just preordered myself a copy! i’m lowkey a bit nervous as i’ve never played a _mario party_ game before, but i’m also super excited! i loved spectating the _super mario party_ games during tbtwc, so i’m excited to finally play and experience the series for myself! i can’t wait to play with my friends.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm getting this as well! It'd be pretty cool to play w other folks from TBT!


----------



## Licorice (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m so hype for this! Finally a mario party that looks good on switch. The last one I bought at full price and regretted it.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 20, 2021)

I pre-ordered it! i thankfully had a gift card that covered most of it. Already have plans with some friends to play it . I really hope there will be some unlockables and surprises like Monty the Mole for a character, extra boards (five isn’t enough for me), maybe even more mini games even though 100 is a lot. yes i am greedy.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm going to purchase  I was a huge fan of the original party boards and mini games as a kid and I new immediately I was going to buy it haha


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 21, 2021)

Can't wait for this game, really hoping Walmart will have some physical copies in stock.


----------



## Whizzurd (Oct 27, 2021)

Alright, alright, alright. The nostalgia train is almost to the station, and I among many will be sitting first-class. This time though, the train has internet capabilities so you can play this new Mario Party online if you have no friends!

Anyone going to pick this up on Oct. 29th?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2021)

I already pre-ordered my copy. I am hoping there will be some unlockables - characters, boards, mini games even though 100 is plenty.  Have a bunch of people that I already have plans to play it with .


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm definitely getting this when it comes out. I really haven't seen very many negatives on this game aside from the smaller roster and a mini-game that still makes you rotate your analog stick rapidly. I'm really excited for it!


----------



## Licorice (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh for sure buying this asap.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 27, 2021)

One  More  Day!  (*for those of us who live in regions where it is Thurs 28th currently)

Also, I *forgot that digital games exist,* and I preordered a physical copy (which I'll pick up tomorrow).


----------



## xara (Oct 28, 2021)

i preordered my copy about a week ago! this is my first mario party game, so i’m super excited! it looks like so much fun, and i can’t wait to play with my friends (and hopefully during future tbt events?)! ☺


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2021)

This game looks so much fun but I won’t be getting it considering I no longer own the Switch. Something about playing Mario Party online always intrigued me, to be honest.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 28, 2021)

xara said:


> i preordered my copy about a week ago! this is my first mario party game, so i’m super excited! it looks like so much fun, and i can’t wait to play with my friends (and hopefully during future tbt events?)! ☺



Same . I really want more characters to pick and at least a few more boards and games like the rainbow board from mario party one, shy guy, baby bowser, boo, goomba and most important Monty the Mole!


----------



## Dim (Oct 28, 2021)

I preordered, I think it's going to be good. I see a lot of good old boards and minigames making returns too. Hoping to have fun with others when I get the chance.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 28, 2021)

I would buy this game but Pokémon Pearl is out next month saving money for that maybe christmas


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 28, 2021)

Anyone wanna play tomorrow?


----------



## S.J. (Oct 29, 2021)

Picked it up this morning! Also picked up this cute Nook mug. 

I can't play until I finish my TBT Halloween tasks.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 29, 2021)

i'm not fussed about it, though i'm glad y'all will enjoy it!


----------



## _Donut_ (Oct 29, 2021)

Just finished my first board (played online with others) and... I'm in *LOVE*!

- The boards are so much wilder now and have much more going on
- The stickers "chat" function is so much fun
- The minigames are much harder this time
- The visuals are beautiful 
- The "leveling up" and spending coins to buy things in toad's shop is very appealing and makes you want to progress


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 29, 2021)

I hope everyone has great fun playing the game


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2021)

Is this game worth is for a solo player?


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 29, 2021)

N e s s said:


> Is this game worth is for a solo player?


No


----------



## Whizzurd (Oct 29, 2021)

N e s s said:


> Is this game worth is for a solo player?


Yes, it is. This is in particular the one MP that benefits being solo as much as it would benefit on having a group. You can play the entire game, online, with randoms. The lag is pretty much non-existent, and works like a charm.


----------



## Dim (Oct 29, 2021)

Looks like mine might be late due to weather conditions


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2021)

N e s s said:


> Is this game worth is for a solo player?


I personally spend about 90% of my time in any MP game playing alone so I would say yes 

I haven't picked this game up yet but if I keep seeing such awesome things about it then I might have to go pick it up soon.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 29, 2021)

I played 2 rounds with random online people and it was fun  I'm trying this game with some friends for Halloween as well!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Oct 30, 2021)

I picked the game up today. I haven't done any online multiplayer stuff, but I've been enjoying playing it offline and playing through the boards and minigames! Definitely feels like a Mario Party of old, which is really what I (and many others) have wanted from this series for awhile, lol. Definitely looking forward to actually playing it online with people on here.

Also, something good about online sessions that wasn't revealed until now is that if somebody disconnects, the game won't kill the session for everybody else and will instead replace them with an NPC and allow them to rejoin later. Considering what happened during the TBTWC, this along with online sessions being saved every turn is really good.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a question for those who have bought the game: what different modes are featured (besides online play)? is there a minigame stadium/island? is there a duel mode like in MP3? anything besides the main party board and online play?


----------



## justina (Oct 30, 2021)

I went to Walmart today and got the game  I only played a small game on Spaceland and it was really fun! I haven’t played online yet, I don’t really have any friends to play with. If anyone here has the game and wants to play that would be really fun!


----------



## IonicKarma (Oct 30, 2021)

I love the game so far, it’s so cute and adorable, it has everything we’ve ever been asking for!  I love Yoshis animations so much, he’s such a cheeky little dinosaur, especially when he uses items against opponents, the smug face :^) 

Haven’t tried online with randoms yet, but I’ve head pretty good experiences so far!  

Also I love how the Nice sticker is a default one so I can spam it whenever someone hits 69 coins 


xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a question for those who have bought the game: what different modes are featured (besides online play)? is there a minigame stadium/island? is there a duel mode like in MP3? anything besides the main party board and online play?


Yes there is a minigame island, though I’m not sure about duel mode.  I don’t think there’s anything like that in this game but I might have just not unlocked it yet.


----------



## S.J. (Oct 30, 2021)

I played Spaceland last night!  The stickers are so cute. Thankful there's a Monty Mole sticker, because I miss playing him.


----------



## IonicKarma (Oct 30, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I have a question for those who have bought the game: what different modes are featured (besides online play)? is there a minigame stadium/island? is there a duel mode like in MP3? anything besides the main party board and online play?


Oops I should clarify, minigame island (Mt. Minigame) isn’t quite what I expected, or probably what you expected either.  It’s not a world based area but instead it’s a selection of rotating mini games where you compete with other players for high scores, has ELO and everything.

Probably not what you were expecting, it certainly wasn’t what I was expecting!  

That said, I still adore the game, though I do admit it lacks the single player story content of the older Mario party games.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 31, 2021)

No idea if I want this game or not due to maybe getting boring of it fast as don’t have anyone to play with I like games that are worth my money still playing Pokémon sword


----------



## Imbri (Nov 1, 2021)

N e s s said:


> Is this game worth is for a solo player?


I tend to play on my own most of the time. I've done a couple of boards and played some of the minigames, and had fun.


----------



## Hanami (Nov 1, 2021)

i picked this up yesterday! i haven't started playing it yet, but i'm excited to start. if anyone here has the game, then i'm down to play as well


----------



## Chris (Nov 1, 2021)

I bought the game digitally this afternoon and I'm working from home for the next two weeks. If anyone wants to play I'm down.


----------



## IonicKarma (Nov 2, 2021)

Chris said:


> I bought the game digitally this afternoon and I'm working from home for the next two weeks. If anyone wants to play I'm down.





Hanami said:


> i picked this up yesterday! i haven't started playing it yet, but i'm excited to start. if anyone here has the game, then i'm down to play as well



I'd love to play!  I'm free most of the time after 6 PM CST!  Though I imagine that would be pretty late for you Chris, but I'm also free at more reasonable times for your time zone on the weekend.  Hope we can also get some community games going in tbt!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 2, 2021)

if we have tournaments for this game in future events im totally down for it! would voice chat be an option here?

I got to play through 30 turns of Space Land and though I didn't win (I had some bad luck rip) I absolutely loved it! I'll prob play some more tomorrow!


----------



## deana (Nov 3, 2021)

I got this game too! And I was waiting to try it out a little before posting here, which I now finally have done. I played one game by myself and another online (where I was matched with two level 99 players, one level 70, and me level 7  ) still fun though!

If anyone wants to set up some games let me know! Pls message me because I am shy thank you


----------



## porkpie28 (Nov 4, 2021)

So I have got this game and it’s lots of fun so much to do if anyone wants to play I am down anytime


----------



## Hanami (Nov 4, 2021)

Chris said:


> ...





IonicKarma said:


> ...





xSuperMario64x said:


> ...





deana said:


> ...





porkpie28 said:


> ...


would anyone be down to play this weekend? and how should we set this up (for future sessions too)?
also i'm usually free after 5:30pm or 7pm est depending on the weekday. weekends are more flexible for me!


----------



## porkpie28 (Nov 6, 2021)

Been playing this game with family Friday night is now game night I don’t know what the online is like but I think doing the games with people you don’t know online would be hard is there a way to pick what games you do so you like play only games which you don’t need a team mate for


----------

